
Google Cloud grants $9M in credits for the operation of the Kubernetes project - rch
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/google-cloud-grants-9m-in-credits-for-the-operation-of-the-kubernetes-project
======
didip
A million comments is a strange metric, maybe a million commits?

~~~
forgot-my-pw
There's only 69,000 commits in the main repo. About 68,000 message threads, so
a million messages is likely.

